

Did TrueCrypt’s developers embed a hidden Latin message for us all? - ge0rg
http://grahamcluley.com/2014/06/truecrypt-hidden-message/

======
yaeger
Be that as it may, the "tips" on how to migrate to the likes of BitLocker are
unusable.

What good do me BitLocker encrypted files when I put them on a usb drive and
stick it in a Mac or Linux machine?

TrueCrypt was multi platform. That was a major appeal. Also, seeing as
Microsoft and the other big players likely have ties with the NSA as well does
not make BitLocker look any better.

I just want to have a multi platform encryption software that is also capable
of encrypting a boot drive.

------
zimpenfish
Can we have a "Betteridge headline" option next to [flag]?

